# Skype Anmeldung scheitert



## MICHI123 (12. August 2011)

Hi,
ich hab irgendwie mein Skype passwort vergessen (zumindest kann ich mich nicht einloggen) wenn ich im Programm auf neuen Account erstellen klicke, dann öffnet sich der Browser auf der Skype Registrierungsseite. Wenn ich mich registrieren will kommt "Es ist ein problem aufgetreten. Versuchen sie stattdessen sich direkt in skype zu registrieren" aber in skype gibts nur den Link zu der Skype Seite.
Was nun? habt ihr das selbe Problem? (könnt ja mal einfach irgendwas eintragen) https://login.skype.com/account/signup-form
Das ist schon seit gestern mittag so...
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. August 2011)

warum willst du denn einen neuen account wenn du dir einfach dein passowrt wieder zuschicken lassen kannst bzw ein neues einrichten:


> Rufen Sie die Seite Kennwort vergessen? auf.
> Geben Sie Ihre registrierte E-Mail-Adresse ein und klicken Sie auf Einreichen. Das ist die E-Mail-Adresse, die Sie verwendet haben, als Sie Ihr Skype-Konto erstellt haben. Wir senden Ihnen eine E-Mail mit einem Kennwort-Token, um Ihr Kennwort zurückzusetzen.
> Prüfen Sie Ihren E-Mail-Posteingang. Sie sollten eine E-Mail von Skype mit dem Betreff Kennwort-Token erhalten. Wenn Sie sie nicht finden können, sehen Sie auch im Ordner für Junk- bzw. Spam-E-Mail nach. Es kann bis zu 30 Minuten dauern, bis die E-Mail Sie erreicht. Sie müssen innerhalb von sechs Stunden darauf reagieren.
> Öffnen Sie die E-Mail und klicken Sie auf den Link Temporärer Code.
> ...


----------



## MICHI123 (13. August 2011)

Ich hab aber glaub ich ne Trash mail angegeben beim account erstellen, kann ja keiner ahnen dass ich ein passwort nehmen würde, was ich sonst nie nehme ^^


----------

